# What do you think of my colt?



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

he's so cute!

It's hard to critique youngsters because they change so much.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I agree with Appy- they change so much, so it's hard to critique now when he'll change later! 
He is adorable, though.


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

one thing i noticed was that he has a pretty high knee action, which will always be there pretty much. You can get him slowed down and that will help a little. He needs to gain more muscle in his butt and get a better topline and have his neck sweated. And with more groceries and a regular schedule his chest should widen out a bit too. his fore arm looks like it needs more muscling as well, but that will come with exercise and a good fitting program. Hope that helps! I've been working with a trainer who used to show big time in pretty much everything so im learning bunches. He says that some characteristics suck as think neck, long back, and overall appearance will stay the same on the colt and its mainly muscling and leg bones that change. hope this helps.


----------



## sarita-x (Jul 30, 2008)

he has beautiful markings!
x


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

valleychick2121 said:


> one thing i noticed was that he has a pretty high knee action, which will always be there pretty much. You can get him slowed down and that will help a little. He needs to gain more muscle in his butt and get a better topline and have his neck sweated. And with more groceries and a regular schedule his chest should widen out a bit too. his fore arm looks like it needs more muscling as well, but that will come with exercise and a good fitting program. Hope that helps! I've been working with a trainer who used to show big time in pretty much everything so im learning bunches. He says that some characteristics suck as think neck, long back, and overall appearance will stay the same on the colt and its mainly muscling and leg bones that change. hope this helps.


You saw that he's a yearling, right? and it was his first day of (light) work?


----------



## valleychick2121 (May 1, 2008)

Yes, I saw that he was a yearling, things such as the way the neck is set and long back, etc doesn't change. You can sweat his neck and get him to bring that head down to make it look more appealing on him and slow him down to get better action as a pleasure horse and he will build better muscles in the right places. I was just offering a way in my opinion to make your colt a better horse for those halter shows. His coloring is beautiful by the way. I love the pawprints.


----------

